

Australian Police Want Easier Access to Banking Data - PebblesHD
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/nsw-police-want-warrantless-bank-data-access-20150615-ghntgd

======
PebblesHD
Quoting from the Article -

"If we want documentation from the banks … we still need to go to a court and
see a chamber magistrate to be able to get a notice to produce to get that
documentation so it can be admissible as evidence in a court," he said. "We've
recently put a submission up to government seeking an amendment to that [so]
that a commissioned officer would be able to authorise notices to produce."

Detective Katsogiannis said the computerised system would enable officers to
"go online and request banking documentation, statements, affidavits and the
like" and get it "a lot quicker and more efficiently". The next step –
allowing a senior officer to sign off on access to banking information – would
make it even faster.

\------

How far do global governments intent to take this whole warrentless data
access thing? This is getting rather absurd.

